# Blechteich in Edelstahl



## Blechteich (17. Aug. 2011)

Hi,

nachdem es scheinbar sonst hier niemanden gibt der das mal gemacht hat möchte ich mal meinen kleinen Edelstahlteich vorstellen.

Er ist 1500x500x300 und fasst somit ca 225l Wasser.
Die Bepflanzung folgt im nächsten Jahr. Das eingeschweißte Blech im hinteren Teil dient zum Draufstellen von Pflanzen.

Den Teich hab ich mir auf Maß und nach meinen Wünschen fertigen lassen und war erstaunlich günstig. Falls es zum Bezug Fragen gibt beantworte ich die gerne.

Mit allerbestem....
Michael


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Moin Michael,

sieht interessant aus...aber mir würden da eindeutig Pflanzen fehlen....ist wahrscheinlich mehr was fürs "moderne Wohnen"..so ein integrierter Mini!

lG,
Daniel


----------



## bekamax (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo Michael!

dein Teich is ja der Hit! Superschön.

Bin schon gespannt, wie er sich bewährt. Halt uns bitte auf dem Laufenden.

LG
Karin


----------



## Blechteich (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hi Karin,

vielen Dank für die Blumen.
Ist ja mehr ein Becken als ein Teich. Bewähren muß er sich nicht viel, da ja "nur" Pflanzen reinkommen.
Sollte es ganz rund laufen kann ich über Sommer aus meine Aquarium mal den einen oder anderen Fisch reinsetzen.
Aber erst mal soll es hauptsächlich ein Dekoelement sein. Also kein Vergleich zu Deinen 10.000 litern.

Was mich im Moment hauptsächlch begeistert ist die Tatsache, dass scheinbar noch keiner Teiche aus Edelstahl gemacht hat.

Obwohl die Preise gleich oder billiger als GFK sind und ich mir keinen Sondermüll im Garten eingrabe.

Greetz
Michael


----------



## Zuckerschniss (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo Michael,
der sieht sehr edel aus, Dein Terrassenteich. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass er für Fische, auch nicht Aquariumfische besonders geeignet ist, da sich das Wasser schnell aufheizt. 

Was Folie oder GFK kostet, das wissen hier die meisten. Ist es ein Geheimnis oder verrätst Du uns, was ein Teich in der Größenordnung kostet bzw. was würde denn meine Größenordnung kosten?


----------



## Blechteich (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hi Elen,

ist kein Geheimnis. Das Becken hat mich 285.- Euro gekostet. 
Und zwar inclusive der versteifenenden Kanten und der eingeschweißten Ebene für die Sumpfpflanzen.
Und das wichtigste ist die Tatasache, dass ich das auf den cm nach meinen Wünschen bestellen konnte. Ich mußte also nicht die Terasse irgendwelchen Standardmaßen anpassen sondern konnte das Becken der Terasse anpassen.

Ich frage gerade für einen anderen User ein größeres Becken mit den Maßen 4 x 2 x 1,3 an. Den Preis kann ich ja dann hier auch noch mal reinstellen.
Bei einem großen Becken wären für mich aber andere Vorteile von Stahl entscheidend.
- Man kann an beliebigen Stellen Überläufe mit einplanen die zum Filter führen.
- Man kan Flachwasserzonen durch eingeschweißte Blechflächen eruegen unter denen aber noch Wasser ist. Dies böte natürliche Unterstände für die Fisch und Decken vor __ Reiher Katze & Co
- GfK wäre bei der Entsorgung ein Problem. Edelstahl nimmt mir jeder Schrottler mit Kusshand ab.
- Bei Folie muß man recht mit Löchlein wegen Steinen oder ästen oder Nähten aufpassen. Das interessiert mich bei Stahl wenig. Da werf ich die Steine zur Not rein.
- Bei dem Stahlbecken kann ich auch eine kleine Pflanzinsel in der Mitte realisieren.
- etc, etc
Ich könnte noch lange so weiter machen. Hab aber leider slebst gar keinen Platz für so einen großen Teich. Folie ist evtl etwas billiger, GFk wahrscheinlich nicht. Und wenn man wirklich einen sehr schön geschwungenen, naturnahen Teich möchte ist man mit Folie sicherlich besser bedient. Aber bei anderen Teichformen hat Imho Edelstahl die __ Nase vorne.

Grüssle
Michael


----------



## bekamax (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo Michael,

Wg. bewähren: Ich habe auch gemeint was Ellen gesagt hat: so ein flacher Teich kann sich wirklich schnell aufheizen, und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das auch nicht alle Pflanzen mögen; und Fische schon gar nicht.

Außerdem hab ich aus der Werbung im Kopf, dass Edelstahl antibakteriell wirken soll, aber das muss ja wirklich nicht stimmen. (Filter-Starter-Bakterien...)

Aber die Idee ein "kleines" Edelstahlbecken auf der Terrasse zu haben.....

LG, und gratuliere zu Deiner Super-Idee
Karin


----------



## Blechteich (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hi Karin,

nein, Edelstahl wirkt nicht Antibakteriell, das sind Silberoberflächen die diese Eigenschaft haben. Aber auch nur gering.
Das Becken bekommt nur sehr wenig direkte Sonne über den Tag und kann sich deswegen auch kaum aufheizen. Dazu kommt, dass unter der Terasse ja ganztägig Schatten herrscht und damit auch recht kühl sein sollte.

Die Sache mit Bewohnern gehe ich recht entspannt an, da ich viele Jahre selbst Zierfische und Garnelen gezüchtet habe. Dadurch habe ich recht gute Erfahrungswerte was ich machen kann und was nicht. 

Ich habe jetzt auch mal in anderen Foren gestöbert und bin echt erstaunt, wie viele Leute sich relativ große GfK oder Betonbecken in den Garten hauen. Das ist ja wahnsinnig teuer und aufwändig. Und wie bekommt man denn so einen Betonklotz oder GfK wieder aus dem Garten wenn man nach 5 Jahren keine Lust mehr hat???

Greetz
Michael


----------



## karsten. (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

naja Michael 

die Einen sagen so die Anderen so 

Oligodynamie


das macht das Eisen auch   


sieht mit "Edlemstahl" nur netter aus


----------



## Blechteich (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo Karsten,

wir bekommen auch alle, ständig Röntgenstrahlen ab und ich kann trotzdem nicht durch Dich durch schauen.
Auch hier macht das Quantum das Gift.
Also das Edelstahl Bakterien irgendetwas anhaben kann hab ich noch nie gehört. Auch wenn Du ´nen schönen Fachbegriff dafür gefunden hast. 
Nicht alles was sich gut anhört stimmt auch.

Im Gegenteil wird Edelstahl immer dort verwendet wo sich möglichst wenig von dem Metall lösen soll. z.B. Lebensmittel, Medizin, etc.

Hefen z.B. haben mit versilberten Oberflächen genau die gleichen Probleme wie Bakterien, mit Edelstahl aber nicht. Sonst gäbe es weder __ Wein noch Apfelwein. Und das wäre schade.

Greetz Michael


----------



## karsten. (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*



Blechteich schrieb:


> ........hab ich noch nie gehört........



schön für Dich !

bis zum gegenteiligen Beweis !....

vertrau ICH einfach meinem Fachbüchern   


mfG


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo Ihr beiden,
interessante Diskussion! Da ist sicher was dran an der Diskussion, in beiden Richtungen. Um sie mal zu erweitern: Edelstahl enthält ja neben Eisen noch Chrom und Nickel (Mangan lasse ich mal bewusst aus, Molybdän auch  ). Die auf Edelstahl gebildete gemeinsame Oxidschicht ist sicher nicht bei Organismen beliebt... .
Das halte ich für eins der wichtigen Argumente zum Einsatz - die chemische und! biochemische "Immunität" des Materials bei der Verwendung im Außenbereich. In Deinem Becken wird sich irgendwann ein Biofilm darauf bilden, und es fällt mir schwer zu glauben, dass dann nicht auch ein normales Teichleben sich entwickelt. Umgekehrt kann man bei regelmäßiger Reinigung der Oberfläche auch die Edelstahloptik dauerhaft erhalten, was beim Folienteich wohl schwieriger wird (selbst mit den PVC-Weichmachern )...


----------



## Blechteich (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hi Kurzhals,

schön definiert diese Immunität.
Ich verwette auch meinen letzten Hut, dass sich auf dem Metall, vor allem aber im Kies eine ganz normale Bakterien- und Algenflora einstellt. Eben weil Edelstahl biochemisch quasi neutral ist. Es geht eben nix in Lösung, deswegen rostet auch nix.

Bei Kunststoffen und deren Weichmachern sieht das schon anders aus. Ich möchte fast wetten, dass Durch Teichfolie und GfK mehr lebensbedrohliche Stoffe ins Wasser gelangen. Und selbst das funktioniert ja nachgewiesener Maßen auch problemlos.

Greetz
Michael


----------



## Blechteich (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo Zuckerschniss,

Du hast noch gefragt was ein größerer Teich in Edelstahl kosten würde.
Ich hab nun die Info, also hier wie versprochen die Details:
Ein Becken 4 x 2 x 1,3 in Edelstahl würde 4980.- Eur ab Werk kosten.
Sind also ca.*Grübel,Rechen* 10000liter.

Die Maße sind aber vollkommen frei vom Kunden wählbar.

Falls Du noch weitere Fragen dazu hast melde Dich. Ich frag gerne nochmal nach.

Greetz Michael


----------



## Blechteich (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo Karsten,

mir ist noch ein schönes Beispiel eingefallen.
Schau mal in Badeseen. Die haben oftmals so Schwimminseln bei denen die Unterwasserkonstruktion auch aus Edelstahl ist.
Setz mal ´ne Taucherbrille auf und schau Dir das mal an, vor allem greif es mal an. Da herrscht reges Leben!

Greetz Michael


----------



## karsten. (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Oligodynamie 
heißt doch nicht dass die Oberflächen nicht verschmutzen oder verkalken und sich dann auf dieser Schicht Algenrasen bilden 
die aber immer zu entfernbar sind 

was willst Du eigentlich beweisen 

mfG


----------



## wkremer (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo, 
eine nette Diskussion die hier stattfindet.
Aber mit Gartenteichen hat das eher wenig zu tun.
Nun gut, ein kleines Becken als gestalterisches Element ist sicher hübsch,
aber natürlich ist eher anders. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen eine Kiste von 3x4m im Garten zu verbuddeln. :shock 
Zumal die Dinger wohl immer eckig sind, halbwegs natürliche Formen lassen sich 
nicht oder nur mit großem Aufwand herstellen.

Noch was zum umweltverschmutzenden GFK und den Teichfolien.
Stahl setzt wenn er denn fertig ist keine oder nur wenig Schadstoffe frei, aber die Herstellung ist alles andere als umweltfreundlich, Alu lassen wir besser ganz weg. 
Auch bei der Herstellung der "Tanks" werden die beim Schweissen entstehenden Anlauffarben 
und die Zunderteile häufig mit Flusssäure behandelt um den Chromgehalt in der Oxidschicht wieder
in Bereiche zu bekommen damit es eben nicht rostet. Diese Flusssäure setzt neben Wasserstoff 
auch Metallsalze frei die dann aufwändig endgelagert werden müssen. Die nitrosen Gase die auch 
entstehen verschwinden ja zum Glück in der Atmosphäre.

Da freu ich mich doch lieber an meinem GFK Teich über die Pflanzen und Tiere 
die sich dort angesiedelt haben.


----------



## Blechteich (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hi Werner,

sry Du hast mich auch falsch verstande. Ich glaub ich drück mich nicht richtig aus.
Ich versuch es noch mal.
Ich habe nie behauptet, das Edelstahl besser oder schlechter in der Umweltbilanz ist.

Ich habe nur die Frage gestellt ob jemand weiß wie man ein Beton oder GfK Becken entsorgen kann. Ich weiß es wirklich nicht und wollte Fragen ob mich da jemand aufklären kann.
Im Moment kann ich mir das nur sehr schwierig und teuer vorstellen. Vielleicht gibt es ja ne ganz einfache Lösung, deswegen frag ich ja.

Also nicht angagriffen fühlen. Ich versuch nur zu vergleichen und zu lernen.
Ich gönn Dir Deinen GfK Teich von Herzen und will Ihn Dir nicht Madig machen.

Greetz
Michael


----------



## Blechteich (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hi Karsten,

ich möchte gar nichts beweisen.
Ich hab nur freundlich auf die Aussage von Bekamax geantwortet die gemeint hat mal gehört zu haben, dass Edelstahl antibakteriell sei.
Ist es halt nicht. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Grüssle
Michael


----------



## Annett (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo Michael.

GfK-Fertigteiche "entsorgt" man über ebay. 
Einen maßgeschneiderten GfK-Teich wird man wohl in den meisten Fällen eher erweitern, als entsorgen. 
Schließlich macht man sich gerade bei solchen Projekten im Vorfeld reichlich Gedanken.
Beton entsorgt man per Bohrhammer und Bauschuttcontainer. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Du (bei gleich bleibenden Rohstoffpreisen) wieder die 4980 Euro für das beispielhaft gewählte Edelstahlbecken bekommst.
Die Arbeitsleistung wollen die Schlosser/Schweißer ja auch bezahlt haben und was verdienen... 

Sollten die Rohstoffpreise aber weiter so explodieren, ist es vielleicht sogar eine Geldanlage mit Rendite-Chance?! 
Ein Notgroschen im Garten vergraben - sozusagen.


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo Michael, 

den Gfk-Teich kann man auch mit einer Säbelsäge in handliche Stücke schneiden und dann beim nächsten Recyclinghof kostenfrei abgeben (zumindest in Berlin)
Ebay macht da mehr aufwand als das da Geld reinkommt. Denn die 280L Teichschale gibts bei uns um Bauh.... für 12,99 in neu ein richtig großes wird man eh nur per Spedition bewegt bekommen und ob das dann Sinn macht........
Ob so ein Becken mir in Stahl gefällt weiss ich nicht hab sowas noch nie in Natura gesehen, bzw nur so ein 100 L Becken. Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden, sonst müßten wir Wahrscheinlich bis an unser Lebensende nur noch Bockwurst essen

Gruß René


----------



## Nikolai (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo Michael,

ich habe mir "einen Betonklotz in den Garten gehauen," und aus "Sondermüll" (Teichfolie) einen Pflanzenteich dazu gebaut. Auch wenn Du nun zurückruderst und Dich nur unwissend stellst, bin ich doch ein wenig angefressen.
Die von Dir favorisierten Edelstahlbecken sieht man eigentlich recht häufig. Landwirte nutzen diese als Viehtränke. Von denen ist allerdings noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen, diesen als neueste Kreation eines Gartenteiches vorzustellen. Gewöhnlich bauen sie diese auch nicht auf ihrer Terasse ein.
Früher hat man auch oft ausgediente Badewannen genommen. Das war aber eher ein Notbehelf, bevor es Teichfolie und GFK-Becken gab.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Blechteich (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hi Nikolai,

keine Ahnung weswegen Du angefressen bist.
Ich habe weder an Betonbecken noch an Teichfolie Kritik geübt und habe aus beiden Materialien schon herrliche Teiche gesehen. 
Soll doch bitte jeder so machen wie er möchte. 
Mich hat nur die Frage der Entsorgung interessiert. Warum Dich das so sehr trifft versteh ich nicht. 

Ich ruder nicht zurück und stell mich nicht unwissend. Lass mir aber auch nichts in den Mund legen was ich nie geschrieben oder gemeint habe. Wenn Du einen Gegner zum Trollen suchst dann bitte nicht bei mir.

Jetzt lasst doch bitte alle mal den Kindergarten und das ewige "Der hat bestimmt gemeint als er geschrieben hat" und lasst uns wieder über das Hobby diskutieren. Schliesslich darf doch jeder machen wie er es möchte.

Und Dein herumgetrolle bezüglich Viehtränke überles ich einfach mal.

Viel Spaß noch
Michael


----------



## Nikolai (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo Michael,



> Obwohl die Preise gleich oder billiger als GFK sind und ich mir keinen Sondermüll im Garten eingrabe.





> wie viele Leute sich relativ große GfK oder Betonbecken in den Garten hauen.



Wenn Du hier stolz Deinen Edelstahlteich vorstellst, solltest Du nicht gleichzeitig andere Bauweisen abwerten.
Das mit dem angefressen sein und der Vergleich mit einer Viehtränke sollte  nur ein kleiner Hinweis sein, dass Du ein wenig sensibler in Deiner Wortwahl sein solltest. Das gleiche gilt auch für den Troll.

Gruß Nikolai

PS: Sorry, ich meinte nicht den User Troll20. Der letzte Satz bezog sich auf Michael´s Aussage:



> Wenn Du einen Gegner zum Trollen suchst dann bitte nicht bei mir.


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*



Nikolai schrieb:


> PS: Sorry, ich meinte nicht den User Troll20. Der letzte Satz bezog sich auf Michael´s Aussage:



Das hätte mich auch gewundert  

mfg und einen schönen rest sonntag
René


----------



## rocket (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo, also ich habe schon 3 x solch Teiche bzw. Becken gefertigt.
Die hier erwähnten Zweifel bzgl. des Aufheizens sind gerechtfertigt!
Tiere überleben da kaum, die Pflanzen werden sich auch schwer tun, kommt aber sicher auf die Lage bzw. Sonnenstd. am Tag an.
Weiters ist auch die Materialwahl wichtig! Edelstahl ist nicht gleich Edelstahl!
Lebensmittelechter Edelstahl, Säurebeständiger Edelstahl wie zb. bei Schwimmbecken verwendet wird, hat ja höhere Legierungen, Chrom usw. das wirkt sich auch auf Wasser aus!
 Übrigens 2 der Teich gibs nicht mehr, die sind jetzt aus Folie bzw. Fertigbecken!
Da die Bestitzer Fische wollten und das hat überhaupt nicht geklappt!

Aber es kann ja auch klappen, wir sind gespannt!!


----------



## Ulrike (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo Michael,

ich waere dir sehr dankbar wenn Du uns bezugsquellen zukommen lassen koenntest. Wir suchen ein Edelstahlbecken 2,50 m lang, 1 m breit und 10 bis 15 cm tief fuer unsere Dachterrasse - soll nur als Dekoration dienen. Vielen Dank!

Ulrike


----------



## LotP (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*



Ulrike schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich waere dir sehr dankbar wenn Du uns bezugsquellen zukommen lassen koenntest. Wir suchen ein Edelstahlbecken 2,50 m lang, 1 m breit und 10 bis 15 cm tief fuer unsere Dachterrasse - soll nur als Dekoration dienen. Vielen Dank!
> 
> Ulrike



selbst bei deko würd's ich ein paar cm tiefer machen. das ist sonst sofort verdampft.


----------



## Darven (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

@LotP: gib doch Deinem armen Fisch mal was zu fressen! Der hat hunger!!
Super Foto - Butje Butje in der See.....


----------



## Blechteich (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*

Hallo Ulrike,

klar kann ich. Das ist die Firma NAKRA in Alzenau. Ein Fachbetrieb für Blechbearbeitung.
Wende Dich einfach an Hr. Tobias Kraut, seine Email: Tobias.Kraut@Nakra.de.

Wenn Du Dich dort meldest sag Ihm einfach Michael Fischer schickt Dich. Dann gibt das sicherlich einen guten Preis.

Wenn Du sonst noch Fragen hast oder ich Dir noch was helfen kann oder ich vermitteln soll melde Dich ruhig.

Beste Grüße Michael


----------



## vanilla (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Blechteich in Edelstahl*



Blechteich schrieb:


> Hi Karin,
> 
> Was mich im Moment hauptsächlch begeistert ist die Tatsache, dass scheinbar noch keiner Teiche aus Edelstahl gemacht hat.



hm, da muss ich dich enttäuschen, wir haben seit Juli 2010 ein Edelstahlbecken 3,60x1,80x0,60
und da kommt  nix rein außer Wasser und Wasser!
die Molchinvasion vom Frühjahr ist zum Glück wieder ausgezogen

ein GFK-Biotop hatte ich  25J, somit hab ich mir jetzt was schönes verdient 
und nein ich bereue nichts, garnichts 

LG ina

Medium 13864 anzeigen


----------

